# Drivers And Subs Ny&ct



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

We're a large commercial only, snow removal firm looking for drivers and subs for the following areas.

Danbury CT
Brewster NY
Dutchess County NY

Top rates paid. Drivers paid bi-weekly. Subs monthly. Payment ontime always.

Looking for plow trucks, loaders, backhoes, skid-steers with operators.

Also looking to rent late model equipment to be run by our experienced, mature operators. If you have a loader sitting for the winter, use it to make guarenteed monthly money for keeping it on site whether it snows or not.

We're also looking to purchase some plow vehicles, 1997-2005, 3/4 ton or larger.

Perfect opportunity for a smaller operation to have guarenteed work and guarenteed money.

DEPENDABILITY AND AVAILABILITY IS A MUST. 

If interested call Joe at 845-897-5296.

Other areas in the NY and CT area may be available shortly.


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

:yow!: :yow!: :yow!: :yow!: maybe we can just hire some of these things to jump around the parking lots


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

bump.................


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

I live about 30 minutes from Danbury. How much work do you have in that area and how do you work. Do you just need drivers to assist your other drivers in large lots?


----------



## justric (Sep 21, 2006)

*Nothing in Rhode Island?*

Nothing in Rhode Island? or close


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Bump......


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

anything in fairfield county ?


----------



## jbone (Mar 18, 2006)

I live in dutchess right in Poughkeepsie although I may already have dedication to another company. if that falls through I will give you a call


----------



## RobbieV (Oct 22, 2006)

*Hey Joe, I'm in Dutchess County, the Wappingers area over near the Airport. I have a plow truck and I have to plow several of my real estate interests in Wappingers and Poughkeepsie and would like to know if you still have a need for any drivers?

Email me [email protected] *


----------



## procut1 (Jan 21, 2004)

IF INTERESTED PLEASE CALL OFFICE AT 845-897-5296.

Thank You


----------

